# Detroit MI Slot Car Swap Meet



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 10TH DETROIT MI SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: LIVONIA HOLIDAY INN - 17123 LAUREL PARK DRIVE N 48152
WHEN: SUNDAY, MARCH 26, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN WE WILL BE SETTING UP OUR HO DRAGSTRIP SO BRING YOUR CARS!!!!


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

anyone else going 
ill be there
Paul


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Detroit Slot Car Show better than Chicago (Rockford,IL)Show!*

I know that I am late in replying to this thread as the show has already taken place but I wanted to tell everyone that did not make this show that they missed a great show!

I do not know what the total for attendance was as I did not get a chance to ask Joe, but I was busy the whole show. Everyone seemed to be having fun as there were two slot car tracks setup to race on. One large HO scale oval track and a HO scale drag racing track with working christmas tree lights and time slips (thanks to TSS Hobbies). Everyone from the dealers to the customers were having a great time and I never heard a negative word from anyone!

If you have never attended the Detroit Slot Car Show, you should make plans to do so in the fall. Great location and easy to get to.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If they continue to schedule the Detroit show so it doesn't conflict with the Richfield show then it will keep getting solid attendance.


----------

